# [SOLVED]smartctl showing old-age and prefail on a new disk

## e3k

these are 3 disks i checked:

1st a new one 

2nd a 2,5y old one and 

3rd i cant remember how this one is old.

QUESTION: why do i get simmilar prefail and old age messages on the new one and the second one?

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   100   253   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   193   193   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       7325

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       8

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       5

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       7

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       4

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       3

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   107   097   000    Old_age   Always       -       45

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   195   182   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       7241

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       1090

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000e   200   200   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   096   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       3269

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0012   100   100   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0012   100   100   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       1079

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       94

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   183   183   000    Old_age   Always       -       52883

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   112   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       40

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       4

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   200   200   051    Old_age   Offline      -       0

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   183   182   063    Pre-fail  Always       -       18215

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       1363

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   253   253   063    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  6 Read_Channel_Margin     0x0001   253   253   100    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0027   247   235   187    Pre-fail  Always       -       53393

  9 Power_On_Minutes        0x0032   237   237   000    Old_age   Always       -       385h+47m

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x002b   253   252   157    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x002b   253   252   223    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   249   249   000    Old_age   Always       -       1897

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0032   038   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       42

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       1360

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0008   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0008   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0008   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0008   194   161   000    Old_age   Offline      -       38

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

201 Soft_Read_Error_Rate    0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

202 TA_Increase_Count       0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

203 Run_Out_Cancel          0x000b   253   252   180    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

204 Shock_Count_Write_Opern 0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

205 Shock_Rate_Write_Opern  0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

207 Spin_High_Current       0x002a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

208 Spin_Buzz               0x002a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

209 Offline_Seek_Performnce 0x0024   234   234   000    Old_age   Offline      -       234

210 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

211 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

212 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0Last edited by e3k on Sat Aug 07, 2010 4:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bigun

Check the label, are you sure it's new?  Or refurbished?

----------

## e3k

not visible its under a second disk. and dont want to turn off the pc now while emerging an update. what exactly have i too look for?

----------

## drescherjm

Ignore the "old age", "Pre-fail Always" and PASS/FAIL these generally are not accurate.

Look at Reallocated_Event_Count,  Current_Pending_Sector, Offline_Uncorrectable and UDMA_CRC_Error_Count raw values.

----------

## eccerr0r

 *e3k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16
> 
> ...

 

Had to look at this in columns.  You shouldn't look at the "raw value" field without understanding it, either.  The "Old_age" and "pre-fail" labels just tell what type of statistic each row is - but the looks of the status of each value, they look fairly healthy.  Usually you want both the VALUE and the WORST columns to be higher than THRESH.  If something really failed, it should mark in the "WHEN_FAILED" column.

A lot of companies don't follow standards properly and thus the exact numbers shown in each column don't necessarily mean anything (though a lot nowadays do),  Can easily tell a new and old disk by looking at the rows "Power On Hours" and "start stop count"...

I think my oldest disk needs to be retired... but it's still going fine... :

```
SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   203   200   063    Pre-fail  Always       -       12087

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       1708

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   253   253   063    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  6 Read_Channel_Margin     0x0001   253   253   100    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0027   249   242   187    Pre-fail  Always       -       35897

  9 Power_On_Minutes        0x0032   096   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       15h+46m

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x002b   253   252   157    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x002b   253   252   223    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       349

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       48

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       17136

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0008   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0008   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0008   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0008   199   199   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

201 Soft_Read_Error_Rate    0x000a   253   250   000    Old_age   Always       -       3

202 TA_Increase_Count       0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

203 Run_Out_Cancel          0x000b   253   252   180    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

204 Shock_Count_Write_Opern 0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

205 Shock_Rate_Write_Opern  0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

207 Spin_High_Current       0x002a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

208 Spin_Buzz               0x002a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

209 Offline_Seek_Performnce 0x0024   197   190   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

 99 Unknown_Attribute       0x0004   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

100 Unknown_Attribute       0x0004   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

101 Unknown_Attribute       0x0004   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

```

----------

## e3k

oh now i see the VALUE should be above THRESHOLD, thank you thats a completely new perspective now  :Wink: 

by the way i replaced the "failing" disk for a new one and now running some tests on it but nothing seems to be wrong.

the only curiosity is that when the system boots up (disk not mounted) it makes a lot of noise like coffe grinder.

then i did check it with smartctl and the disk went silent..

now i dont know if its a disk problem or maybe the SATA interface...

----------

## e3k

ok its definitely something wrong with the 2. drive. when i start it with data cable unpluged it makes the noises i dont like.

----------

